# 2015 TT spied



## Mooses (Aug 28, 2008)

new TT spied for the first time. Nothing surprising. looks more sleeker like all new Audi car's.











more pics here


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Not much evolution. Looks really similar overall.


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

*2.0 TFSI Hybrid???!!!*

I would like to see Audi incorporate the 2.0 TFSI Hybrid engine into the next gen TT. The Audi Q5 Hybrid, currently on sale in the states is advertised to have 245hp (4,300-6,000) and 354lb-ft (1,500-4,200). 

If the MKIII TT stays light sub 3200lbs... then that engine in the TT would be really interesting especially after some APR tune-age! 

[I'm thinking stg II: 300 whp and 425 wtq!!!???]










4 models? 
Base TT
*TT hybrid (S-line)
TTS
TTRS


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We also have a set of photos of this car. Here's a link: http://fourtitude.com/news/audi-rum...3-new-body-style-test-mule-spied-nurburgring/


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Looks even more like a mini-R8.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

mageus said:


> Looks even more like a mini-R8.


My exact thought. And the wheelbase def looks longer by quite a bit ... Wonder how much bigger the entire car is? I feel the MK2 TT is huge compared to MK1 and really hope the car does not grow much more if at all.


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

funny i was looking at a profile shot of the mkII and think the wheel base looks shorter. or at least the windshield ends up farther over the front wheel. maybe the windshield rake is more aggresive but it isn't that noticeable to me. rear wheels seem to fall in a similar spot as the old car compared to the rear hatch/tail.

the big thing to me is the front overhang. it's about double the current car and what i feel gives it more of that r8 look.


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

That profile shot does look a lot like a mini R8. I'm most curious about the weight savings the MQB chassis will offer. Should be substantial since the A3 lost around 150lbs, mostly off the front which will be great for handling.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

At a quick glance, that front end reminds me of a scirocco-R


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> We also have a set of photos of this car. Here's a link: http://fourtitude.com/news/audi-rum...3-new-body-style-test-mule-spied-nurburgring/


<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings> <o:RelyOnVML/> <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings> </xml><![endif]--> Would be good to get a view from R5T as he was so convinced that the MK3 TT will not go in to production.

We are looking forward to producing a kit for this platform too when launched with Gen 3 MagneRide. Should be exciting and offcourse we will place an order for the RS version though am not holding my breath on a MT offering... which would be a shame!

Looks wise, should wear wider wheel arches well for the sportier models. 
<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>EN-GB</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/> <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/> <wontVertAlignInTxbx/> <w:Word11KerningPairs/> <w:CachedColBalance/> </w:Compatibility> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>  <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-qformat:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin-top:0cm; mso-para-margin-right:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt; mso-para-margin-left:0cm; line-height:115%; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:11.0pt; font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;} </style> <![endif]-->


----------



## Mooses (Aug 28, 2008)

interior spied now as well.

bigger changes than on the exterior imho.


----------



## BMWDAD (May 13, 2012)

What auto show do you think we will get to see the Mk 3? 

March 2014 Geneva ?

Thanks


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

with rear spoiler up.

http://www.autozeitung.de/erlkoenige/2014-audi-tt-coupe-erlkoenig-sportwagen


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Mooses said:


> interior spied now as well.
> 
> bigger changes than on the exterior imho.


Looks exactly like the new A3 interior which looks awesome.


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

I think the front is really going to look great. The grill and lines from the headlight seem to match the lines on the R8. Just the vent treatment will be different.

















Not too crazy about the interior, looks to be cheaper plastics. Hope they did something cool to the rear to make it more interesting, but the hatch looks the same. Hard to tell with the cladding.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

FYI, we've got more shots. The car was spotted again today on track.

More here: http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/spied-audi-tt-mk3-test-mule-track-nurburgring/


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

It's such a pointless detail, but I really like the new RLS design's look on the windshield.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

arm1tage said:


> Not too crazy about the interior, looks to be cheaper plastics. Hope they did something cool to the rear to make it more interesting, but the hatch looks the same. Hard to tell with the cladding.


As close as I think the A3's interior is to perfection from what I've seen, I'd still like to see some differentiation in the TT. With the small section we can see in the photos, I don't see any differentiation.

That said, I see no reason to think the build and material quality of the TT interior will fall short of that of the A3. The A3 interior is said to be damn near class-leading (think A6-class in an A3), so I'd not put much stock in first impressions based on photos.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Notice the "pop-up" display on the top of the dash?*



Mooses said:


> interior spied now as well.
> 
> bigger changes than on the exterior imho.


Wonder what that is? I prefer the 3 hole center vent system of the Mk 2 to the 2 hole of this model and the Mk 1.

I expect to see this as an early 2016 model in the US introduced in the summer of 2015 with no 2015's sold here, similar to the Mk 1 to Mk 2 transition in 2007. Every TT model has been sold in Europe for a while before being sold here.


----------



## gengo (May 13, 2013)

Definitely was thinking Baby R8 as well. (which I think is cool!)


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Too bad any new RS version will never reach the states


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Hopefully we will see some 6MT/AWD combos in the US. And not the lame 6MT/FWD or DSG/AWD only like Audi did with the MK2 (almost, they did have some 3.2s and of course the TTRS).


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

pal said:


> Hopefully we will see some 6MT/AWD combos in the US. And not the lame 6MT/FWD or DSG/AWD only like Audi did with the MK2 (almost, they did have some 3.2s and of course the TTRS).


I'd bet a box of donuts that we won't get a single configuration of the mk3 in the US with a manual transmission. I bet it's DSG only across the board.

I would also venture to guess, though less confidently, that we won't get any FWD variants.


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

I agree, this mule is running a stock A3 interior. With the MBQ platform, Audi probably just dropped the A3 interior as a placeholder on this mule, while the interior design is still to being determined.

Another option is Audi decided to forego a unique interior and put the money saved into lightening the car with a full CFR body like the TT Ultralight. A sub 2400 lb. Mk 3 would be a good competitor for the new competition coming from Alfa 4C


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

croman44 said:


> Too bad any new RS version will never reach the states


Why do you say that?


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I'd bet a box of donuts that we won't get a single configuration of the mk3 in the US with a manual transmission. I bet it's DSG only across the board.
> 
> I would also venture to guess, though less confidently, that we won't get any FWD variants.


Krispy Kream or Dunkin Donuts? While I won't be surprised, my guess is 6MT will only be offered an an option with FWD like the MK2. Everything else (including -S and -RS variants) will be DSG and AWD. Its a damn shame.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

pal said:


> Krispy Kream or Dunkin Donuts? While I won't be surprised, my guess is 6MT will only be offered an an option with FWD like the MK2. Everything else (including -S and -RS variants) will be DSG and AWD. Its a damn shame.


Sadly I am limited to Krispy Kreme but feel free to send me some Dunkin 

I don't think there was ever a 6MT/FWD combo in the US. Pretty sure every TT sold in the US with a 2.0T had DSG. 3.2 and 2.5T were the only 6MT options.


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

Disgusting interior.:what: If that's what ends up in the mk3 I'll pass.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Marty said:


> Why do you say that?


Just something I have been told by those in the know... It's not entirely impossible, but it's not very probable


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

croman44 said:


> Just something I have been told by those in the know... It's not entirely impossible, but it's not very probable


Well that's false because the RS7 is coming soon. I don't know if the TT RS will come over but Audi has said that they plan to offer us more RS models than ever before.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

DaLeadBull said:


> Well that's false because the RS7 is coming soon. I don't know if the TT RS will come over but Audi has said that they plan to offer us more RS models than ever before.


Why is the fact that the RS7 is coming have anything to do with the TTRS? We didn't get the RS4 or RS6 (or RS3 for that matter).


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)

> We didn't get the RS4 or RS6 (or RS3 for that matter).


Exactly, It's almost criminal they don't offer RS4 and A4 or S4 Avants in the states.

I consider it a small miracle they brought over the TTRS

Who cares about the RS7 I have absolutely no interest in that car I find it odd that this is the model they chose to focus on.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Why is the fact that the RS7 is coming have anything to do with the TTRS? We didn't get the RS4 or RS6 (or RS3 for that matter).


Well the person I was quoting said "Too bad any new RS version will never reach the states", so I was referring to RS models in general.

Rumor is they're bring over the RS3 this time around and they'll probably bring over the RS4 or RS5, plus with the RS7. That could be 3 RS models available in the US, that's more than ever before If I remember correctly. We haven't heard anything about the TTRS, so if that comes its 4 RS models in the states.

Counting the R8, that's 5!

Of course all this is just hearsay and wishful thinking.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Any FWD, if any are offered at all) will be sold only with an automatic*



pal said:


> Krispy Kream or Dunkin Donuts? While I won't be surprised, my guess is 6MT will only be offered an an option with FWD like the MK2. Everything else (including -S and -RS variants) will be DSG and AWD. Its a damn shame.


As previously stated, no FWD TT was ever sold in the US with 6MT and the 5MT FWD was stopped in 2002. The FWD models have been intended as a lower cost vehicle to attract the budget conscious. These are folks who buy for looks and not highest performance and represent the largest segment of female buyers who also prefer automatics (not being sexist here, just stating the facts). In fact, automatic models of most sports cars today have better 0-60 times and 1/4 mile times than manuals due to their faster shifting and/or dual gear.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

DaLeadBull said:


> Well the person I was quoting said "Too bad any new RS version will never reach the states", so I was referring to RS models in general.


I see... given the context I thought it was clear that in this case RS meant TTRS. The way the RS brand is expanding we very well could start seeing more here in the US. I just wish the US market wasn't so anti-avant so we could see more cars like the RS4/RS6.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I see... given the context I thought it was clear that in this case RS meant TTRS. The way the RS brand is expanding we very well could start seeing more here in the US. I just wish the US market wasn't so anti-avant so we could see more cars like the RS4/RS6.


Yea, I agree with you. The general American public doesn't think of wagons/hatchbacks as being "cool" but then they'd turn around and buy a pickup truck or SUV to use for their daily commute. lol

We are more likely to get a RS5 and RS7 than RS4/RS6, which are basically the same cars minus the body style.

Even the RS3 that might come here will probably be a sedan.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Video: http://www.youtube.com/embed/lFi2efxySwE


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I see... given the context I thought it was clear that in this case RS meant TTRS. The way the RS brand is expanding we very well could start seeing more here in the US. I just wish the US market wasn't so anti-avant so we could see more cars like the RS4/RS6.


I for sure meant any new version of the TTRS


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*The side air vents also lead me to think it will look like the R8*



smack_ttrs said:


> funny i was looking at a profile shot of the mkII and think the wheel base looks shorter. or at least the windshield ends up farther over the front wheel. maybe the windshield rake is more aggresive but it isn't that noticeable to me. rear wheels seem to fall in a similar spot as the old car compared to the rear hatch/tail.
> 
> the big thing to me is the front overhang. it's about double the current car and what i feel gives it more of that r8 look.


The vents under the headlights look small in the photos but likely are the result of fake covers so the side grills could look much like the present R8 under the headlights. The increased overhang worries me since it will increase weight on the nose making a poorer front/back weight distribution than the Mk 2.

A carbon fiber side panel like the R8 would be awesome.

While I'm dreaming, I want my compact spare like the Mk 1.


----------



## Nin Din Din (Dec 11, 2012)

As usual, I'm a little late to the party. I found this:

http://youtu.be/lFi2efxySwE

The Mk III will get here some day at which time I'll take a really hard look especially if the RS is confirmed for the states. Right now, however, I'm still on the honeymoon with my 3 week old Ibis.


----------



## Nin Din Din (Dec 11, 2012)

http://youtu.be/lFi2efxySwE


----------



## BMWDAD (May 13, 2012)

I am excited for the Mk 3, and wonder what the competition in the USA is for the TT.

Being new to the forum I would like your opinion.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*The usual suspects*



BMWDAD said:


> I am excited for the Mk 3, and wonder what the competition in the USA is for the TT.
> 
> Being new to the forum I would like your opinion.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Without commenting on exactly how much better or worse they compare, these are in the general price range of TTs:
For roadsters only - BMW Z4 and Mercedes SLK
For coupes only - BMW 1,3,4, Scion FRS & Subaru BRZ (much cheaper than a TT)
Coupes & roadster - Nissan 350Z

In terms of performance, I'd like the TT to compete with the Boxster/Cayman but the TT front engine configuration makes beating those Porsches nearly impossible.


----------



## Underthesun (Jan 27, 2013)

I am kinda happy the design looks to be similar. It looks like it will get a welcoming update.


----------



## zautodriver (Oct 18, 2012)

Very Mini R8 look. Guessing the back end is a hair shorter and the front end a hair longer. I like the lines.


----------



## Underthesun (Jan 27, 2013)

zautodriver said:


> Very Mini R8 look. Guessing the back end is a hair shorter and the front end a hair longer. I like the lines.


I hope this new look makes the bmw fanboys stop calling it a car for hair dressers :-/


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Underthesun said:


> I hope this new look makes the bmw fanboys stop calling it a car for hair dressers :-/


So far i can see it will look more like a facelift then new designed.
There for it will more or less still look like a hairdressers car.
I think the car will have less TT-ness and more mainstream Audi design. (more like a A3 Coupe)


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

R5T said:


> So far i can see it will look more like a facelift then new designed.
> 
> I think the car will have less TT-ness and more mainstream Audi design. (more like a A3 Coupe)


I think it looks like the current car too...just a facelift. Maybe it's just a mule? I think the technology use (high use of aluminum) designate the Mark II as "Not your hairdressers car!" Hairdressers have moved over to the 370Z.....:wave:


----------



## Underthesun (Jan 27, 2013)

GaBoYnFla said:


> I think it looks like the current car too...just a facelift. Maybe it's just a mule? I think the technology use (high use of aluminum) designate the Mark II as "Not your hairdressers car!" Hairdressers have moved over to the 370Z.....:wave:


That's what I like to hear! I live in a small town but there are two hairdressers that drive 370z's. Didn't really notice until your post


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

boarderjcj said:


> I would like to see Audi incorporate the 2.0 TFSI Hybrid engine into the next gen TT. The Audi Q5 Hybrid, currently on sale in the states is advertised to have 245hp (4,300-6,000) and 354lb-ft (1,500-4,200).
> 
> If the MKIII TT stays light sub 3200lbs... then that engine in the TT would be really interesting especially after some APR tune-age!
> 
> ...


That engine have a longitudinal layout, it will never fit in the TT.
They have to develop a hole new "gearbox electric-motor" unit for it, to be able to fit in the new TT.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.worldcarfans.com/1131026...its-interior-in-latest-spy-photos/lowphotos#0


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

R5T said:


> That engine have a longitudinal layout, it will never fit in the TT.
> They have to develop a hole new "gearbox electric-motor" unit for it, to be able to fit in the new TT.


That's what I am saying... Audi, go make a 2.0 TFSI electric hybrid that fits in the TT.

TT has always been unique so, make it even more unique by dumping a performance derived hybrid powertrain in the car!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

In that case i prefer E-quattro.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

R5T said:


> So far i can see it will look more like a facelift then new designed.
> There for it will more or less still look like a hairdressers car.
> I think the car will have less TT-ness and more mainstream Audi design. (more like a A3 Coupe)


It is significantly different from the mk2 and really shares quite a bit with the mk1. The sides have lost the surfacing of the mk2 and it seems to be much more slab sided like the mk1. The rocker panel has a similar shape to the mk1 where it has a relief at the door shut line. The C-pillars have a real crease again instead of being blended. The exhaust outlets are more centered and positioned as in the mk1.

To my eyes it seems like an update of the mk1 design rather than an evolution of the mk2.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

There is still a lot of double plated camo on the car.

If it looks more like this i would be happy.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

btw, That interior picture is not from the new TT.
You can see that the side mirror is black and not covered with camo wrapping, so this interior is from the black TT Mule in the pictures.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

btw, That interior picture is not from the new TT.
You can see that the side mirror is black and not covered with camo wrapping, so this interior is from the black TT Mule in the pictures.


----------



## BMWDAD (May 13, 2012)

R5T said:


> btw, That interior picture is not from the new TT.
> You can see that the side mirror is black and not covered with camo wrapping, so this interior is from the black TT Mule in the pictures.


thanks, I did not think they would go with a A3 interior.


----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

R5T said:


> btw, That interior picture is not from the new TT.
> You can see that the side mirror is black and not covered with camo wrapping, so this interior is from the black TT Mule in the pictures.


This is true. Just was confirmed by a friend who saw the new TT in person. Told me the new interior is awesome. 



Posted from the Davespeed R&D facility.....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Davespeed said:


> This is true. Just was confirmed by a friend who saw the new TT in person. Told me the new interior is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from the Davespeed R&D facility.....


Looks a lot like A3.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

New TT interior will not look like the A3 interior.


----------



## lude219 (Sep 26, 2012)

Audi is coy. No way will they willy-nilly show their new sportscar with an A3 interior. People forget that auto manufacturers also camo the interior of the car too, not just the exterior. The fact that the interior wasn't camoed like the outside, and that the mirror in the interior shot wasn't camoed, it's clearly belong to the black TTS mule Audi's been testing since the beginning of the year.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

A glimp of the interior.


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)

Here's hoping it borrows some bits from this


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> In terms of performance, I'd like the TT to compete with the Boxster/Cayman but the TT front engine configuration makes beating those Porsches nearly impossible.


I ran Tail of the Dragon in my Stage I TTS following and leading a Cayman S being driven by an autocross instructor. The TTS was definitely faster, the Cayman had a slight weight advantage but my power advantage along with 265 tires he could not overcome so I think it competes well enough.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

A fancy VW Golf 4Motion drivetrain with front engine is not the most sporty lay out.
I would say that a TT RS with FWD and a LSD could be faster then a 4Motion TT RS.
The FWD Race TT RS show how fast it could be with 400-ich hp on the front wheels.


----------

